# RECYCLED NARRA PARQUET



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

There are so many of them… wood parquet (NARRA) 2 X 6 inches and 3/8 thick. These came from the floor of our office. I told the workers to be careful and as much not to break them into pieces. Here they are in photo:










After cleaning I glued 3 pieces to create squares of 6×6 and here how they look:










Look at the chip carvings I made on the scrapped parquets.

















And finally, the 9piece joined into blocks style….









HOW MANY OF THEM… JUST LOOK AT THE SACKS OF THEM. GOT 7 SACKS OF 360 pcs:









I have plans to make boxes out of these beautiful wood… I will post it on the projects as soon as finished.
Thanks.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

What a gold mine! Congratulations on your acquisition, Bert! It is so much fun to get wood like that. My friend and I used to go to the grocery store and they would give us their old wooden boxes that they got grapes shipped in and also the palettes that they destroyed. Between that and the cutoffs we got for free from the lumber yard (we did bring the guys coffee cakes to thank them!) we never had to buy any wood hardly!

I can't wait to see how you transform it and give it second life. It surely will be wonderful!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Hi Sheila,
Thanks. Here is some of the partial work… I am targeting 40 boxes of this kind. I have finished at least 3 pieces… What a giftgiving I will do this coming Christmas… Have a look of the first box…



















Hope I can meet my target… 
God bless.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

That is really cool, Bert! I still need to play with my chip carving knives and give it a try. I love chip carving accents. The box is really beautiful too. 40 though?? Wow that is a lot! Anyone would be thrilled to get one though. What a great Christmas you will have in store for everyone! 

Sheila


----------

